
The average American worker takes less vacation time than a medieval peasant - wyclif
http://www.businessinsider.com/american-worker-less-vacation-medieval-peasant-2016-11
======
sykh
Americans have an unhealthy relationship with work. It’s as if we live to work
instead of the reverse. Our attitudes toward work seem to contribute to the
irrational fear a lot of Americans have of some poor person getting something
they don’t deserve via the welfare system. It contributes, I think, the our
attitudes toward the justice system. We tend to seek vengeance over other
considerations. Making one be punished is paramount. All work and no play not
only makes Jack a dull boy it makes him angry and gives him an unhealthy
perspective on life.

